# Review on PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads



## FHATTCATT (Dec 23, 2003)

I got my fronts on a couple weeks ago and should get the rear pads on early this coming week.
With just the front pad change the car stops much more quickly with better pedal feel.
The pads dust my rims considerably more than oem.
I guess there has to be a tradeoff to get more stopping power. 
And to offer a plug... I got the pads from ECSTuning.com who had the pads for as inexpensive as I found most anywhere else. Having had good results buying from them before I went with them again. I believe that I got the pads 3-4 days after ordering them- so superfast shipping! 


_Modified by FHATTCATT at 9:37 PM 10-20-2005_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Review on PBR Ultimate Ceramic pads (FHATTCATT)*

yeah ecs tuning is good for fast shipping and an easy to navigate website, but they arent so great when you get the wrong order, i'd say i ordered from them 10 times, and 4 of the times i got the wrong items, a few times i called them up and they fixed things quick paying for all the shipping ect, but other times i just used what they sent me. for example i got front and rear ultimate ceramics instead of front ultimates and rear metal masters. things like that.
anyway i still have these pads on the car they seem to be doing well.


----------



## More Power (May 24, 2001)

I am getting the Ultimate pads put on my car today. I will post a review when I get to drive it. 
I am going with slotted rotors as well. I am only worried that the initial bite of that combination will be hard to modulate. We'll see. I have heard complaints along those lines from the Ultimates.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (More Power)*

i found w/ my ultimates for the first week or so of driving they bit like CRAZY, like resting the foot on the brake would slam the car to a hault. Then once 'bedded in' they felt normal and ALOT less hair trigger. they are still grabby pads though.


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (Banditt007)*

I just ordered a set from ECS. I am a little disappointed to hear that they dust a lot more then stock, but if they are really that good, it is worth it.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (venom600)*

Can anyone else who put them on comment on the dust aspect?
I want to buy these this winter. I'm looking for a pad that can take 5-6 lapping days a summer and can be used for daily driving.


_Modified by GTIfreak at 11:26 AM 11-2-2005_


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (.je)*

I got these put on yesterday. Did anyone notice a lot of noise? Mine seem to be VERY noisy, much more so then the stock pads. Will this go away or will I have to try something to reduce the noise?


----------



## ChinaTownCBC (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (venom600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *venom600* »_I got these put on yesterday. Did anyone notice a lot of noise? Mine seem to be VERY noisy, much more so then the stock pads. Will this go away or will I have to try something to reduce the noise?

The noise will go away.


----------



## Radman. (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (ChinaTownCBC)*

I concurr on the dust. They do dust alot but best brakes Ive ever had. Has anyone compared them to the Metal Masters for both dust and performance? My buddy has the Metal Masters and says they dust alot less and another friend says they are quieter that the Ceramics. Not sure how the braking is though?


----------

